# petzoo



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

ive never had problems with them before and have used them a few times... and now ive had problems...paid for some live food and it hasnt come...i contacted them but they never reply... its happend on a few other occasions.

argh, thought i was onto a winner live food site there!

anyone else had probs?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't used them but have heard a lot of bad things about them and a lot of people have trouble getting a reply from them. Try livefood warehouse, great quality and if you have a prob they'll replace it. I ordered 1000 crickets, about 100 were dead and there was only about 700 live. Phoned them and they said they'd send out more, i expected to get a tub and i got another 1000


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

livefoodsforgood.co.uk are really good for livefood - ok price wise, fast delivery - never had another dead yet and i've ordered about 3 of 4 boxes of food so far!! AND they give 30% of their proceeds to animal charities!!



I haven't used pet zoo so can't comment but thought the suggestion of an alternative place to get your food would be ok :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

or mantis world on ebay are brill 2 lol u always get more than said and there members on here as well


----------



## Dragonista (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered from petzoo recently and since they didn't have my 100 small locusts in stock so they sent 50 medium ones instead, leaving me short by £2 which they still haven't refunded.

It's not a lot of money I agree, but its the principal really.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragonista said:


> I ordered from petzoo recently and since they didn't have my 100 small locusts in stock so they sent 50 medium ones instead, leaving me short by £2 which they still haven't refunded.
> 
> It's not a lot of money I agree, but its the principal really.


Lol, exactly - its just principal. Since i sent them an email recently, all i heard back was a automatic "order was being processed" 7 days after the order. No apology. Ahh well, mantis world looks quite good, screw petzoo.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to say i ahve been using petzoo for years now, when they were a shop too...
hoenstly give them a call, or email them, they are great people,. they will refund, etc etc..
give them another email/calll etc


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> just to say i ahve been using petzoo for years now, when they were a shop too...
> hoenstly give them a call, or email them, they are great people,. they will refund, etc etc..
> give them another email/calll etc




lmao i emailed them about my dead live food and there email back to me was YOU ARE NOT ON OUR RECORDS :bash: but ill never use them again !


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*yep*

i ordered from petzoo for the 1st time on tusday.i ordered 2x plastic ivy some locust and a large vine.they emailed me 2 days later saying the locust where out of stock and the 1x plastic vine is also out of stock.when my order turned up i only had the large vine and 1 plastic ivy./..they still owe me for 1 plastic ivy(£5.20) so i had to contact them and im still waiting for them to get back to me..a right pain in the ass if u ask me..


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

I got them - a week later, can you believe that?

I sent them an email anyway.

I am still very disheartend at the fact it took your company a week to process my simple small order of live food, after I HAD to email YOU so you could follow up my order. I didn't even recieve a apology. its just the principal i'm annoyed at.

*Order #----(Processed)*
*Order history.* <img alt="" border="0" width="100%" height="10"> 09/11/2008 Preparing [PayPal IPN] 
09/11/2008 Processing 
09/17/2008 Processed


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

well lets hope they get there act in gear..put it this way!i wont be using them again unless they pull there finger ouit.!!!!!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

CWD said:


> lmao i emailed them about my dead live food and there email back to me was YOU ARE NOT ON OUR RECORDS :bash: but ill never use them again !


 I've not heard of them, but i doubt i'll be using them!!! Livefood wharehouse was what we used last time, and was cheaper than using some others.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

I ordered alot from them and recently they have just started to suck they dont send out the item or contact you i recommend livefoods


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

If they will not reply and you used your CC, do a CC chageback for undelivered / incorrect delivery, that will soon get a response. 

Do not deliver and do not refund? TAKE THAT!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

not live food but I ordered my uvb from them - an arcadia 12%

first it didn't arrive - so I emailed and got a really nice response blaming their supplier and promising it would be sent out straight away

then they sent an arcadia 6% - no good, I have a beardie who has suffered from mbd, he needs a good high powered tube

so I emailed again asking them to change it - no response

after a week I emailed again saying I was going to take action

half an hour later I got a reptisun 10 (which was more expensive)

I emailed them and asked what to do with the 6% tube - no reply so I still have £25 worth of tube sitting in my bedroom for the last 3 weeks


I think I got a fairly good deal, just crap service and not what I wanted!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ive never used Petzoo for food but have ordered products from them.
One time I was sent a fault dimmer lamp, I was sent another one by next day without even having to send the faulty one back which I thought was excellent service.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

il let you all into a secret, petzoo get their livefood from the same place you would get them if you ordered from livefoodbypost, im not saying dont buy from them just understand that petzoos stuff is sent twice and you want it direct from breeder, livefoodsbypost


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

livefoodsforgood.co.uk also send direct from the breeder so food is packed the same day it gets your address put on it. 

Much better quality that way.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

RachelGC said:


> livefoodsforgood.co.uk are really good for livefood - ok price wise, fast delivery - never had another dead yet and i've ordered about 3 of 4 boxes of food so far!! AND they give 30% of their proceeds to animal charities!!


and I can assure you, Rachel is not on our pay roll...


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, i am really strugging to find a good 'reliable' supplier of livefoods. Ised to use Livefoods UK and they were ok for the first few months and then we had 3 orders in a row where everything was dead or bits were missing. Then we tried Ricks Livefoods and Livefoods by Post - again lots were dead (I admit that it was Winter and they will replace but when you need bugs, you need bugs, and cant really wait for another few days!)
I went back to using Ricks Livefoods as they were by far the better quality and the tubs were really full. Unfortunately he seems to be runnig short of stock at the moment so i had to order from the dreaded Livefoods UK again - and guess what..... another wrong order.... out of 5 things that i ordered, only 1 was right! They missed off my Locusts completely, they sent tiny little mealworms instead of regulars and tiny crickets instead of standards. When i phoned to complain, the guy explained that there is a shortage of livefoods everywhere at the moment and so due to demand they are having to send everything out before they are big enough. I dont want small stuff - if i did, i would have ordered it!! He said i should send it back for a refund :bash:. He didnt seem too impressed when i told him that if he didnt have them in stock, he shouldnt have them on his website as in stock - at the very least he should have rung to ask if we would take smaller ones!

RANT OVER -(Sorry)

Where can i get some standard crickets from that are standard?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i emailed them and gave them the link to this thread.mayby it will wake them up abit.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i emailed them and gave them the link to this thread.mayby it will wake them up abit.


Hope it makes a difference but i doubt it i ordered some essentials for my cham in plenty of time for getting him & after 1 week i emailed No reply then again after 10 days no reply Got cham on the 11th day & was really pissed off as i should have had thermometers etc in plenty of time so went & bought other ones 3rd email got a reply eventually not knowing whats gone wrong with the order got it the day after!!!
Ive read so much bad stuff on here about them i definetly won't use them again


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

if anyone here wins the £65 pet zoo vouchers in tht potm comp then ull start using them lol 

but me personnally i havent used them but livefood UK i think are good the got the repti carpet i needed really fast and easy lol 
(even tho it wasnt a complicated order) lol


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

spikemu said:


> if anyone here wins the £65 pet zoo vouchers in tht potm comp then ull start using them lol
> 
> but me personnally i havent used them but livefood UK i think are good the got the repti carpet i needed really fast and easy lol
> (even tho it wasnt a complicated order) lol


It was while i was emailing etc i noticed the comps prize was pet zoo i thought it was soo funny with everyone complaining 
Bet we wouldn't have to wait for prize if the forum folks had input!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

What makes me laugh is that on a site that ranks reptile related sites, think a link is on here, they are ranked 3rd. Yep triple 8, who are brilliant and I've never heard a bad thing said about them, are about 11th


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

after 2 weeks i stil havent had email back or refund..there rip off merchants dont order from them!!!1


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pm mrfluff, a while ago he put a number up for petzoo. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i dont understand i really dont, we use them ALL the time and today ordered over £150 worth of gear, for tommorrow. im sure itll cme we have only ever had 2 problems. and we have been using them 3 years ish. they were for ceramics that didnt work, and they sent us new ones the next day...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

got it this morninng


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/198602-do-petzoo-owe-money-they.html


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

nickyh said:


> I went back to using Ricks Livefoods as they were by far the better quality and the tubs were really full.


Myself and others have had problems with ricks livefood. I ordered 1000 and they sent about 700 inc the 100 odd dead ones. I contacted him and he asked me to count them and when i told him the count he never contacted me again. Absolutely foul service.

Personally i use livefoodwearhouse and livefoodsdirect.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

iv never had any probelms with ricks but then again i never counted how many locust are in a tub.:lol2:


----------

